# Installing FreeBSD using USB Flash



## anti (Feb 15, 2010)

hello

I am thinking about installing FreeBSD in Soekris board via USB Flash instead of PXE.. Is there a way to do that... any ideas?!


----------



## SirDice (Feb 15, 2010)

With 8.0 you have 3 options, one or more CDs, a DVD or a memory stick image.


----------



## rokpa92 (Feb 15, 2010)

i install freebsd8.0 i386 from a USB Flash.
the bios don't have USB boot, but with a old Diskette, i boot, and later put to read fron the USB and install Excelen.
But for install, i format the USB in FAT32 and them, uncompress the imagen file to the USB. Them you can install.


----------

